# Streamlight Stinger vs Stinger LED**beamshots**



## light_emitting_dude (Jan 27, 2007)

I just got a Streamliight Stinger LED light today. I also have the original incan stinger so I decided to do a comparison. First off the new Stinger LED is bigger & heavier 8.41 in/12.4 oz compared to the original stinger 7.38 in/10 oz., but the new led version has a few new features such as a 3 Watt sueper high flux LED (80 lumens typical), longer runtime, high/med/low/strobe modes, anti roll rubber ring, deep dish parabolic reflector and non slip rubberized comfort grip. 

Personally I would choose the stinger LED because of the longer runtime: High beam: up to 1.75 continuous hrs. Medium beam: up to 3.5 continuous hrs. Low beam or strobe: Up to 6.75 continuous hrs. Strobe is definately useful for traffic situations espically for LEO's.

The new stinger also uses the same battery as the original stinger and can be charged on the same charger. Thanks for compatability streamlight! Switching through modes is as followes: 
Depress the pushbutton switch once to turn the light on at full intensity.
Press and hold the switch to cycle through brightness levels. Release for desired level. It automatically switches through the modes while holding in the button....cool! It does use PWM for dimming also. 
A quick double-click of the switch will activate the strobe function.
A single press of the switch from any "on" mode will turn the flashlight off. 

I did a few beamshots and I can say this led has some great throw! It also has decent spill and you cannot adjust the beam like the original stinger. 
(I can say I never adjusted the beam on my orig stinger. I always left it on tight spot) so the pre-focused stinger LED is great! Here are some pics. BTW the LED is very easy to get too! Voltage across LED reads about 3.37 volts. 

Size comparison.










Newer tailcap with holes for lanyard.





Outdoor distance about 35-40 feet.
Orig Stinger





Stinger LED






I would say good job Streamlight! Nice upgrade to the legendary Stinger.
I plan to attempt my first Cree mod on this light when I get a chance (unless someone beats me to it) and will post new shots when I do. I actually have 2 of these new stinger LEDs so it will be easy to compare. Now if only Streamlight will make a Strion LED!! Hope you all enjoy!!

Check out my Stinger LED modified with a Seoul P4 LED here
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/153407

and Stinger mod with KLC8 LED here
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/158467


----------



## Sig229 (Jan 28, 2007)

I second the LED Strion idea. I have carried a strion every day in my pocket for as long as they have been out and it's been a great little light(with the exception of the switch problem. I hear they have a newly designed switch however) but a LED version would be cool. 

I have the LED stinger and do like it. I'm a little unhappy with the additional size (as minor as it is) but I can carry it all night in my patrol car and don't have to recharge it. I still carry a spare battery pak tho. As you stated kudos from streamlight for making them compatable with the stinget chargers. The bezels are are also the same size so the accessories like filters and traffic cones can be re-used. The strobe feature is especially nice for directing traffic, or using as a scene marker.

I do have one complaint. Whick might be easily fixed with other members overwhelming knowledge. When I use my red filter from my incan, on my LED Stinger, the color it puts out is very orangish and makes it diffacult to preserve night vision. Is there a different filter or better fix that works better with LED or am I just outta luck.


Sorry just thought I'd ad my .02 as well

Bill


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 28, 2007)

New Streamlight Led Stinger would be good for a Cree or Seoul mod, probably a Seoul mod. Medium with Seoul would probably be as bright as high on stock led model, and runtime would be enhanced.

Bill


----------



## Modern_Major_General (Jan 30, 2007)

Does the new switch on the Stinger LED allow momentary operation, or does depressing the switch without clicking it cycle through the brightness modes?


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Jan 30, 2007)

Yes, it does allow momentary operation just by pressing down on the switch which gives you full brightness as long as you hold it (like the original stinger). You must actually hold down the switch fully depressed and it cycles throught the levels automatically. When you reach the desired level you just release the switch and it stayes on that level. Kinda neat. A quick double click actuates the strobe feature.


----------



## topgunz1 (Feb 1, 2007)

Is the body the same diameter as the traditional stinger? I'm considering upgrading my duty light but dont want to have to buy a new holder for my belt.


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Feb 1, 2007)

Per the spec sheets the orig stinger body is 1.08 in diameter and the new stinger LED is 1.17 in diameter. Sounds like it would be a snug fit in your holder. Haven't seen any holder specifically for the new stinger but I'm sure they will be out this year.


----------



## topgunz1 (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, my holder is a simple leather loop from stallion leather, but it cost $20 and I dont feel like buying a new one lol. It was snug at first on my regular stinger and has since stretched a bit, hopefully one of the shops around here gets one in I can test fit. Since I already have the charger and two batteries, buying the light by itself wont be a bad deal.


----------



## Brighteyez (Feb 1, 2007)

If you have a uniform dealer nearby that is also a Streamlight dealer, it might be worth checking to see if the have the LED version there and try it out in your holster. If it's a flap holster, there might be enough play in it to accommodate the larger diameter. I know mine has plenty of play and the LED version would just drop in. I'd be more concerned about the overall length though, the increased length may be enough to prevent the flap from snapping shut.

*EDIT* Oops! didn't see the part about your's being a loop. I'd definitely try one locally if possible then. The loops tend to be tighter.

Generally when you buy a "light only" version of a rechargeable flashlight from a legit Streamlight dealer, it comes with the battery. You just don't get the charger(s) and cords. I don't know if there are independent dealers or resellers who might take the battery out and try and charge you for the battery as an additional cost item.



topgunz1 said:


> Thanks for the reply, my holder is a simple leather loop from stallion leather, but it cost $20 and I dont feel like buying a new one lol. It was snug at first on my regular stinger and has since stretched a bit, hopefully one of the shops around here gets one in I can test fit. Since I already have the charger and two batteries, buying the light by itself wont be a bad deal.


----------



## topgunz1 (Feb 1, 2007)

we have a police supply store who keeps alot of streamlight products in stock, I'll have to get up there one day and test fit. My girlfriends mom works for a hunting and fishing wholesale supplier and can get streamlight products, hopefully I can get one at cost. 

I can already see that this forum is going to put a dent in my pocket... next task is finding a light for my AR that wont break the bank... debating between incan TL3, G3 or 9v Falcata.


----------



## RickB (Feb 1, 2007)

Topgunz, whereabouts are you located? Maybe there's a CPFer around with a Stinger LED who could hook you up for a test drive.

I might as well add my impressions of the Stinger LED to this thread, although I don't have the incandescent version to compare to.

Overall, I like this light. I have not yet put it to the use I intended, which was a shop/working on cars light. Right now it's living the easy life next to my bed as the "bump in the night" light.

To be honest, I was a bit disappointed when I got this light, for two reasons. First, it was not as bright as I thought it would be. I had a Streamlight ProPoly 4AA Luxeon, rated at 40 lumens, to compare it to. The Stinger LED is rated at 80 lumens, but it doesn't look like twice the light to me. It is definitely brighter, but twice as bright, I'm not sure. Second, the beam wasn't as nice as the ProPoly. It is similar, but around the central hotspot, there are wispy "feathers" almost like solar flares around the sun. The ProPoly doesn't have those.

Looking at the bright side, however, the tint is great, very white, and it has good throw and spill. It's really well-made. It looks like it might be hard anodized, but I'm not sure. And rather than thinking the Stinger LED isn't a great light, I'm thinking of things instead as the ProPoly being such a fantastic light! I'm looking forward to getting a lot of good use out of both lights.

Anyway, my two cents.

-Rick


----------



## topgunz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

Got my hands on one the other day at a local police supply store, think I'm gonna have to order one. Not from them, 80 for the light alone and no discount. The variable power is nice, the strobe is intense.


----------



## jd-flashlights (Feb 5, 2007)

I picked up a Stinger LED a few days ago and I am very pleased with the light itself. I do have those little "solar flare" like rings around the hotspot, as RickB mentioned in his post. It is fairly bright and has a better spill than an Inova T4 (Tiros version), but not as bright as a Surefire U2 on its high setting. It does fit very comfortably in my hand and is relatively well balanced. The best deal I could find on the flashlight alone is $58.95 at Fox International, and I think the sale price is on for a limited time. This is the link to the sale:


http://www.fox-intl.com/searchresult.asp?id=3599

Cheers.


----------



## topgunz1 (Feb 6, 2007)

I saw the distributor price list today, that 58.95 wont get any lower trust me. They are making zero profit on them at that price.


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Feb 6, 2007)

Just ordered a Seoul P4 to mod in my stinger LED. Will post some new beamshots when I'm done.


----------



## lyyyghtmaster (Feb 6, 2007)

jd-flashlights said:


> I picked up a Stinger LED a few days ago... ...not as bright as a Surefire U2 on its high setting.



Does anyone have comparative beamshots of the Stinger LED and the U2 both on high? Thanks!


----------



## toyrolex (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks, Light Emitting Dude. I enjoyed the pics and comments of your 3 Streamlight Stinger LED (and mod) threads.


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Nov 17, 2007)

The solder pad configuration on the Stinger LED looks like you could accommodate one of the new TFFC K2s. Just a thought. I think any LED (maybe even a Lux V) could be fired up reasonably in the Stinger LED. By the way how does the face cap assembly come off?


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Nov 17, 2007)

Lightingguy321 said:


> The solder pad configuration on the Stinger LED looks like you could accommodate one of the new TFFC K2s. Just a thought. I think any LED (maybe even a Lux V) could be fired up reasonably in the Stinger LED. By the way how does the face cap assembly come off?



The LED in the Stinger LED is very easy to get to. Just unscrew the bezel and retainer ring. I assume that is what you meant referring to the face cap assembly?


----------



## brightnorm (Nov 18, 2007)

light_emitting_dude said:


> ...The new stinger also uses the same battery as the original stinger and can be charged on the same charger. ...


If it uses the same battery why is it so much bigger?

Brightnorm


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Nov 19, 2007)

The head of the new LED Stinger is larger probably to house the electronic circuit and the bezel seems deeper to give the LED more throw. It still fits nicely in the charger. 





brightnorm said:


> If it uses the same battery why is it so much bigger?
> 
> Brightnorm


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Nov 30, 2007)

That is what I am referring to. Also is the reflector actually metal this time and is the lens glass?


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Nov 30, 2007)

on the emitter board on the Stinger LED are their 2 solder pads for the anode and cathode of the LED? From your pictures it looks like it.


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Dec 1, 2007)

That is correct. I am anxious to see what Seoul will come out with next. Hopefully it will be in the same form factor as the P4. P5 maybe??




Lightingguy321 said:


> on the emitter board on the Stinger LED are their 2 solder pads for the anode and cathode of the LED? From your pictures it looks like it.


----------

